

The Sony Z3 Compact Is Android's Best Kept Secret - Xoxox
http://gizmodo.com/the-sony-z3-compact-is-androids-best-kept-secret-1646103841

======
steanne
i love my z1c. i can't justify replacing it after only nine months for the
newer model, though.

